# burstner 575 awning size



## bevvy45 (May 26, 2011)

Hi, I have an old Burstner 575 Tm (1986) but she is currently in France and I need to know the awning size. Does anyone have that information please?


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bevvy45,
Welcome, as most awnings are after-market fits, it is doubtful that you will get the information you require here. Has anyone who lives nearby got access to measure for you?
Malc


----------

